# Çhester Zoo and Tequila Fish



## PARAGUAY (31 Dec 2021)

A bit if Christmas cheer on the news anyone who missed it a almost extinct species common name Tequila Fish(zoogoaanetic tequila) after joint work with the Michoacana University Mexico. Chester Zoo have helped reintroduce it back into native Mexican Lake after 20 years said to be thriving and the local people proudly protecting the habitat


----------



## Frenchie (3 Jan 2022)

Thats Great news!


----------



## dean (26 Feb 2022)

It’s now very common here in the hobby 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

